# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Vinyl wrap vs 2pac for bathroom cupboard doors?

## KANDL

Hi,  
Have been reading through some old posts and trying to get a feel for which would be the better product to go for (I was happy with a laminated melamine, but the husband wants a gloss finish, so vinyl or 2pac it is...).   
Main issues are as follows:
- lots of past discussion on vinyl wrap *delaminating*, but am planning on going through a local manufacturer (Mitchell Laminates, Dingley VIC) rather than imported stuff.  Plus I believe the technology has moved forward a bit so not as much of an issue?  PLUS as not in kitchen near heat sources etc, might not be as big a deal?  Any thoughts / comments?
- we have two narrow cover panels to be made (700mmx35mm) and they are not able to manufacture smalled than 100mm, so have said we would need to cut down to size and deal with a raw edge (which is fine as will be against a wall then tiled up to) - *how easy is vinyl wrap to cut cleanly?*
- only real problem I've heard with 2pac (which I'm leaning towards at the moment) is that it *chips / scratches* more easily - how big an issue is this in reality?  The doors will be in our ensuite so won't be subjected to the kids!!  Given we're only doing a small number of doors, extra cost of 2pac is not much of an issue.  Oh and they're the Laminex ColourTech doors, if that makes a difference.  
Appreciate any opinions to help make a decision!!   :Smilie:   Thanks!

----------


## joez

My understanding is that vinyl wrap cant be cut as the vinyl is wrapped around the sides/front of the panel so if you cut it your basically breaking the wrap and the front will delaminate.  
My guess is 2pacs your best option.  
joez

----------


## arms

> Hi,  
> Have been reading through some old posts and trying to get a feel for which would be the better product to go for (I was happy with a laminated melamine, but the husband wants a gloss finish, so vinyl or 2pac it is...).  
> Main issues are as follows:
> - lots of past discussion on vinyl wrap *delaminating*, but am planning on going through a local manufacturer (Mitchell Laminates, Dingley VIC) rather than imported stuff. Plus I believe the technology has moved forward a bit so not as much of an issue? PLUS as not in kitchen near heat sources etc, might not be as big a deal? Any thoughts / comments?
> - we have two narrow cover panels to be made (700mmx35mm) and they are not able to manufacture smalled than 100mm, so have said we would need to cut down to size and deal with a raw edge (which is fine as will be against a wall then tiled up to) - *how easy is vinyl wrap to cut cleanly?*
> - only real problem I've heard with 2pac (which I'm leaning towards at the moment) is that it *chips / scratches* more easily - how big an issue is this in reality? The doors will be in our ensuite so won't be subjected to the kids!! Given we're only doing a small number of doors, extra cost of 2pac is not much of an issue. Oh and they're the Laminex ColourTech doors, if that makes a difference.  
> Appreciate any opinions to help make a decision!!  Thanks!

  just for your information ,polytec has a product called createc which is really a melamine board coated with polyurethane (gloss) so you can cut it like melamine and edge it the same but have a gloss finish ,its cheaper that full poly .may be worth a look

----------


## rrobor

You can cut Vinyl wrap provided the cut is about 10cm away from anything seen. If you think you can cut then stick an edge on it, no sorry. If its a door, it has to be done to size then wrapped

----------


## Master Splinter

If there's steam and moisture, I'd steer away from vinyl wrap - I've seen too many that have had delamination problems - so it's in my 'nice idea, implementation needs working on' category. 
Also, if you trim an edge, that's an almost iron clad guarantee of delamination occuring sometime in the future. 
Go for the polyurethane - anything that will chip or scratch it will dent or scratch vinyl wrap anyway - and you can't buff out a minor scratch in vinyl.

----------


## rrobor

Im going to disagree with master splinter but only in as much as I dont think anything can really be patched. I chose vinyl wrap becuse it has to take punishment. I bought doors from bunnings. Doing that, and sticking strictly to standard sizes, insures you from accidents. Break or dent, and its easy to replace. Paint is not, its never quite the same, it may not be seen by most, but to you, its the elephant in the corner.

----------


## Eastwing

> Im going to disagree with master splinter but only in as much as I dont think anything can really be patched. I chose vinyl wrap becuse it has to take punishment. I bought doors from bunnings. Doing that, and sticking strictly to standard sizes, insures you from accidents. Break or dent, and its easy to replace. Paint is not, its never quite the same, it may not be seen by most, but to you, its the elephant in the corner.

  Bunnings always change suppliers, therefore nothing is a standard size or colour. Good luck finding a replacement in a few years time. 
Vinyl Wrap has changed for the better and worse. Just as the product was good, Bunnings started selling crap from China, made using the same technology that gave vinyl wrap a bad name in the first place.

----------


## KANDL

Thanks for all the input, guys.  Good food for thought.   
One further question - how does the 2pac go when drilling holes for hinges, handles etc - assuming as long as we're using a good bit it should be okay?

----------


## Master Splinter

I like a brad point bit for drilling - makes sure of a clean hole, but I've never had a problem with a normal drill bit either.

----------


## rrobor

For clarification I used Flatpax from Bunnings. I tried them in the laundry first, and have had them over 4 years. They look as good today as they did when fitted.

----------

